# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > آموزش: آموزش فارسی برنامه نویسی به زبان Perl

## mohammad092

سلام دوستان اگر یک دوره فارسی برای برنامه نویسی به زبان پرل میخواین به لینک زیر برید 

لینک آموزش

----------

